# Dick Monson



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congratulations! Just got my Flickertales. NDWF 2003 Sportsman of the year. Sorry didn't know earlier. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats Dick!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Couldn't have gone to a better guy! Congrats Dick! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations Dick!!! :thumb:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats!!


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

WAY TO GO.AYE!!! :bowdown: :thumb:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations Dick! From what I've seen of your posts on this forum, you have definitely earned it! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats...I don't know you but it is you and the other dedicated people on this site that makes it interesting and educational.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats Dick you earn it by what u do for this site. :beer:


----------

